# Anyone ever hiked the Pacific Crest Trail?



## Yellow Bastard (Mar 18, 2016)

Either the whole thing or sections? 

I did the AT last year (made a thread about it somewhere on here) and I'm planning on doing the PCT in a couple of months


----------



## JustMe (Mar 18, 2016)

I have done sections. It has always been my dream to complete the whole thing.....


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Mar 18, 2016)

I hiked a fair amount in the area of The Sequoia National Park. The risk in the parts of California that was always present, is the presence of Brown Bears. When camping for the night, be sure your food is well up out of reach of the bears. One of the solo hikers I had spent some time with, was hiking with a pack that had been clawed open one night. Every speck of food was gone. The bear even consumed the saline he had with him for his contact lenses.  I was forever on the lookout for bear signs, with my head on a swivel constantly.

The parts of California I have hiked in were just beautiful. Some of the trails are rather arid, so pay attention to your water supply. Some of the trail is pretty elevated, so be ready for some climbing. I hope you have and enjoyable trek. I'd like to know your thoughts about PCT-v-AT.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 18, 2016)

It is worth reading the book Wild: From Lost to Found on the Pacific Crest Trail.  The author has her issues, and I found her somewhat unlikable at times, but I very much enjoyed her detailed description about completing the trail.  Lots of learning in there - 

In the spirit of Marines taking care of their own, PM an address and I'd be more than happy to send you a copy!

Wild: From Lost to Found on the Pacific Crest Trail: Cheryl Strayed: 9780307476074: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## Yellow Bastard (Mar 18, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> I hiked a fair amount in the area of The Sequoia National Park. The risk in the parts of California that was always present, is the presence of Brown Bears. When camping for the night, be sure your food is well up out of reach of the bears. One of the solo hikers I had spent some time with, was hiking with a pack thet had been clawed open one night. Every speck of food was gone. The bear even consumed the saline he had with him for his contact lenses.  I was forever on the lookout for bear signs, with my head on a swivel constantly.
> 
> The parts of California I have hiked in were just beautiful. Some of the trails are rather arid, so pay attention to your water supply. Some of the trail is pretty elevated, so be ready for some climbing. I hope you have and enjoyable trek. I'd like to know your thoughts about PCT-v-AT.



Is that the area where you're required to carry a bear can? I know once I get out of the desert (first 700 miles) I have to carry a bear can for an X amount of miles. I was reading a book where most hikers just slept with their food next to them for the whole trail aside from the Sierra section with the can.

I'm definitely looking forward to the views. Especially the JMT. The elevation on the PCT is way higher than the AT but the AT has much steeper climbs and it's not even close. Most people that do the PCT after the AT have a much easier time due to the trail being easier to hike, so I'm looking forward to that.



Ooh-Rah said:


> It is worth reading the book Wild: From Lost to Found on the Pacific Crest Trail.  The author has her issues, and I found her somewhat unlikable at times, but I very much enjoyed her detailed description about completing the trail.  Lots of learning in there -
> 
> In the spirit of Marines taking care of their own, PM an address and I'd be more than happy to send you a copy!
> 
> Wild: From Lost to Found on the Pacific Crest Trail: Cheryl Strayed: 9780307476074: Amazon.com: Books



I was thinking about picking it up but I saw the movie and really hated it. It was all about her and her issues. I care more about the trail. And she didn't thru hike, just did a big section.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Yellow Bastard said:


> Is that the area where you're required to carry a bear can? I know once I get out of the desert (first 700 miles) I have to carry a bear can for an X amount of miles. I was reading a book where most hikers just slept with their food next to them for the whole trail aside from the Sierra section with the can.
> 
> I'm definitely looking forward to the views. Especially the JMT. The elevation on the PCT is way higher than the AT but the AT has much steeper climbs and it's not even close. Most people that do the PCT after the AT have a much easier time due to the trail being easier to hike, so I'm looking forward to that.
> 
> ...



I was in the Sierra in the early '80's. Cans were available, but not required at the time. While a pain to lug, it is really the best protection. It will be added protection of odor blocking too. It seemed that all attempts to keep packs out of the reach of the bears, the bears would figure a way around them.  We were lucky to have not having much contact with the bears.


----------



## RetPara (Mar 22, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> I hiked a fair amount in the area of The Sequoia National Park. The risk in the parts of California that was always present, is the presence of Brown Bears. When camping for the night, be sure your food is well up out of reach of the bears.



So...  you didn't wear bear bells to call them to fresh food?


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Mar 22, 2016)

RetPara said:


> So...  you didn't wear bear bells to call them to fresh food?



I thought about that for my wife, a few times


----------



## macNcheese (Jul 12, 2016)

Yellow Bastard said:


> Either the whole thing or sections?
> 
> I did the AT last year (made a thread about it somewhere on here) and I'm planning on doing the PCT in a couple of months


Have you left yet?


----------



## BloodStripe (Jul 12, 2016)

I did a section last year of the PCT.  Wish I had the resources and, more importantly, the time to thru hike it.


----------



## Yellow Bastard (Aug 18, 2016)

I'm back. Took three months


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 20, 2016)

Yellow Bastard said:


> I'm back. Took three months



That's it?  

Most people write a best selling book, you give us 4 words!?! 

Where are the pics, man?  Surely you have some stories?

Did you lose your boots off a cliff?

Did some hunter try to ravage you?

SOMETHING???

Tell me you didn't just take a 3 month walk and say, "well, now I've done that."

Fucking Marines.


----------



## Yellow Bastard (Aug 20, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> That's it?
> 
> Most people write a best selling book, you give us 4 words!?!
> 
> ...



Haha, I'll answer any questions. Finished on Monday and just got home. Trying to find a job currently so I can do the CDT next year to finish the Triple Crown.

Finishing in three months is definitely faster than average but it's really not that hard. You lose a lot of time by taking zero and nero days in town. I only took three zeros where most people take 10+. I wanted to save money so I just went in and out of town usually. I also hiked all day, there's so much daylight on the PCT you almost have to. I would start hiking NLT 6AM and hike until 8 or 9 at night. Even went past 10PM on some nights and in the desert close to midnight because it was so fucking hot midday. 

Doing a thru hike is easier than most people think. If you've been in the military (especially the infantry) you won't have an issue with it. Instead of wearing 100+lbs of gear and having to run in it with heavy boots and too much clothing, I'm wearing a 20-40lbs pack with thin clothing and sneakers on. I wore boots on the AT but used trail runners on the PCT. Most thru hikers do not wear boots. The two most popular trail runners you see are the Brooks Cascadia's and Altra Lone Peaks. I used the Lone Peaks, went through four pairs. Great shoes, the zero drop worried me but I had zero foot issues.

Did not see a hunter. Did not see a bear. Saw a lot of deer and some rattle snakes in the desert. Didn't really have any issues with people on the trail. There were a couple that seemed like mentally they weren't there but they were no threat.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 20, 2016)

You did really well on your trek. I have to ask, if you enjoyed the trek, and if gou would do it again?


----------



## Yellow Bastard (Aug 20, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> You did really well on your trek. I have to ask, if you enjoyed the trek, and if gou would do it again?



I wouldn't mind doing the AT and PCT again in the future. If I have the time and money of course. Would be sweet if I found a well paying job that I liked that also allowed me to hike.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 20, 2016)

Out of curiosity, did you carry any type of weapon, and if not, did you ever for even one moment wish you had?  Either from two legged or four-legged creatures?

I thought I remembered reading another thread somewhere that the assorted laws/regs/etc along the trail made it impractical to attempt to bring a gun. (pistol at least) - not sure what the rules for a short barrel rifle or shotgun would be though.


----------



## Yellow Bastard (Aug 20, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Out of curiosity, did you carry any type of weapon, and if not, did you ever for even one moment wish you had?  Either from two legged or four-legged creatures?
> 
> I thought I remembered reading another thread somewhere that the assorted laws/regs/etc along the trail made it impractical to attempt to bring a gun. (pistol at least) - not sure what the rules for a short barrel rifle or shotgun would be though.



I carried on the AT and would not and did not do it again. I would have gotten screwed had I got caught in the northern states. I never felt like I needed a gun. The most I had was my tiny 2oz Leatherman. There are VERY few crimes committed on trail. Not saying it will never happen but why would someone go into the mountains to rob/kill a hiker when they could do it five minutes from where they live?


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Aug 20, 2016)

We hiked in WA on the PCT near chinook pass...we carried!

We hiked in NC near fontana dam on the AT and we carried.

My experience is 1/100000 th of YB....but id never go in the woods without a Plan B.


----------



## Yellow Bastard (Aug 20, 2016)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> We hiked in WA on the PCT near chinook pass...we carried!
> 
> We hiked in NC near fontana dam on the AT and we carried.
> 
> My experience is 1/100000 th of YB....but id never go in the woods without a Plan B.



To each his own

A lot of my friends are like that. They all thought I was insane when I told them I wasn't planning on carrying on the AT. They eventually talked me into it.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Aug 20, 2016)

Yeah buddy...like i meant to say...i respect all you've done.  You have about 4000 more miles on the 2 trails then me....i just grew up hunting  in the mountains where anything can go wrong....:wall:

Again...awesome accomplishs bro.....


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 20, 2016)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> We hiked in WA on the PCT near chinook pass...we carried!
> 
> We hiked in NC near fontana dam on the AT and we carried.
> 
> My experience is 1/100000 th of YB....but id never go in the woods without a Plan B.



I agree with you 100% Spongy...but...somehow it would actually be a different type of adventure and experience if I were to take such a trip with nothing more by my side than my pocket knife.  I would look at everything with more interest, precaution, and likely curiosity.


----------



## Brill (Aug 21, 2016)

@Yellow Bastard , would you comment on the opinion of hiking "The Green Tunnel" vs the never ending views from the PCT?

I've only sectioned hiked the AT through parts of VA and MD.


----------



## Yellow Bastard (Aug 21, 2016)

lindy said:


> @Yellow Bastard , would you comment on the opinion of hiking "The Green Tunnel" vs the never ending views from the PCT?
> 
> I've only sectioned hiked the AT through parts of VA and MD.



I kind of liked the green tunnel. But the entire AT is not a green tunnel, I started early Feb so for a while it was a white tunnel. If you're going for views, go anywhere out west. The views are insane.

I've met some people on the AT that quit just because they weren't seeing anything. One of the good things about the green tunnel is that you're constantly under shade. On the PCT you're exposed to the sun almost every day.


----------

